# Deere 235 disc



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Been looking for a disc in the 18 to 22 foot range for a while no just not finding anything in my price range anywhere remotely close to me.
But there has been a 235 Deere disc that has good blades but needs atleast some hoses and maybe repacking a cylinder for a decent price of about 3k. I am guessing it's a 22 foot disc as it doesn't have wheels on the wings. I have been driving by it for atleast a year and a half. Not 100% sure it's a 235 and not a 230.
I know Tx Jim is the expert on these disc as I seen him post all about them if I google 235 disc. So maybe he will chime in. Some.say they ridge bad but from what I gather that is if you are pulling the wheels off the ground and really hurrying it. I plan to use it to lightly disc after my offset disc.

How much of a pain is it to reseal those wing lift cylinders?

Plan on using it on a case 7110 2wd without duals or a maxxum 140 fwa. Think either of those will pull it?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Let me clarify something that due to my old age all I'm an EXPERT at is making trips to the bathroom!!! 

Yes 230/235 disks when pulled at higher ground speeds had difficulty leaving soil level & when disk isn't leveled correctly. I checked 235 parts schematics & wing cylinder repair kits look fairly simple to R&R.

I have no personal experience with either model tractor you mentioned so I'll refrain from replying to your tractor question.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ve run a 21 foot disk with a Deere 4640 and 4430. Both thought it was a child’s toy, so I’d think your 7110 can do it. The Magnum 140 certainly could.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I guess if the price is right, and the frame is in good shape. I assume all the parts are still available? A person could fix it up and have somthing good for a long time. I mean it's not like you can buy anything like that disc new. Everything now is made stupid heavy and requires alot of hp to pull.

Of the youtube videos I was able to find seemed the 235 disc doesn't do a terrible job of leveling. Guy who has the disc said it did a pretty good job of smoothing out his fields.

Currently using a 9 or so foot athens tandem disc, that thing should only be old for making watermelon beds. Plus it's so small it's a joke.

Well also have a bigger offset but it really isn't made to smooth out or level.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

So the scrapper on it look like they are spose to pivot and be spring loaded and it looks like someone welded them where they no longer pivot. How is it spose to be?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Can you post a photo of the scrapers? I'll bet most of the parts are still available from JD if a body can afford them!


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Here are some pics.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Better pic of weld


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

It needs 4 tires, a jack, and probably $250 worth of hoses and not sure abould cylinders. They look better than I remembered so maybe they are good???


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A lot of problems with disk ridging have to do with soil condition and machine adjustments, and ground speed is one of those adjustments. Another thing to keep in mind is that contrary to what some think and do, a disk is a primary tillage tool, not a finishing tool. I get over something like 2000 acres of corn stalks a year and I can tell right away who uses a finisher and who beats around with a disk and calls it good. Disk finishing is especially awful when the soil is too wet, and long term annual disking results in a weird ground undulations that are rather tiring to work over.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Well he is pretty stuck on 4k. And I figure it needs atleast $850 in parts. 
For 4200 I can get a 22 foot 490 caseih in better condition but I have to move it 300 miles. Not sure what I am going to do.

Also there is a Deere 1010 field cultivator which I think is 18 foot and 3 point with tine harrow. Just not sure how well that would do after a offset with some big clumps and debris.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I have an 18' jd 630 basically the same disc but with a heavier frame. Speed is critical in leveling some fields you change rpm a few hundred or a whole gear 2 or 3 times from one end to the other. My favorite thing about it is the scrapers you can lock them out when it's dry then release them to spring pressure if it gets sticky.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

LH frt wing disk looks larger than other disks which would contribute to ridging of soil but that may be an optical illusion. I have a 24 ft JD 1000 drawn field cultivator with anhydrous hitch/valve I'd sell for $995


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Ended up buying an IH 475 18' with hydralic fold and a IH 5100 soybean special grain drill Monday. 6850 for the pair, still need to go pick them up and bring them home.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> A lot of problems with disk ridging have to do with soil condition and machine adjustments, and ground speed is one of those adjustments. Another thing to keep in mind is that contrary to what some think and do, a disk is a primary tillage tool, not a finishing tool. I get over something like 2000 acres of corn stalks a year and I can tell right away who uses a finisher and who beats around with a disk and calls it good. Disk finishing is especially awful when the soil is too wet, and long term annual disking results in a weird ground undulations that are rather tiring to work over.


Well put.


----------

